# storage tank-fire study



## رمزة الزبير (18 أبريل 2012)

وتستعرض هذه الورقة 242 حوادث من صهاريج التخزين التي وقعت في المنشآت الصناعية على مدى السنوات ال 40 الماضية. يتم تطبيق مخطط هيكل السمكة لتحليل الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى وقوع الحوادث. كما يتم توفير إجراءات تصحيحية لمساعدة مهندسي التشغيل والتعامل مع حالات مماثلة في المستقبل. فقد بينت النتائج أن 74٪ من الحوادث وقعت في معامل تكرير البترول ومحطات النفط أو التخزين. حريق وانفجار لحساب 85٪ من الحوادث. كان هناك 80 حوادث (33٪) بفعل البرق، و 72 (30٪) بسبب الأخطاء البشرية بما في ذلك عمليات التشغيل والصيانة. الضعيفة وكانت أسباب فشل غيرها من المعدات، والتخريب، والمداهمات وتمزق، وتسرب خط ، الكهرباء الساكنة،اللهب المكشوف وما كان يمكن أن معظم هذه الحوادث يمكن تجنبها لو كانت تمارس الهندسة الجيدة.

نرفق الورقة.
ـأسألكم الدعاء بالتوفيق.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكورة أخت رمزة على الملف


----------



## aymankeeper (20 أبريل 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## khaliduk (22 أبريل 2012)

*مشكورة أخت رمزة على الملف*​


----------



## زياد رزق (24 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكى اللة كل خير*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ملف أخر في ذات الخصوص وأسألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق.


----------



## abderrahmane hamid (6 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

